# TMS 402-08/ACI 530-08 Section 2.3.2.2.1



## McEngr (Jan 29, 2012)

When designing a compression member that is a wall, can one assume the area of steel if it's single wythe CMU wall? Based on section 1.14.1.3, it sounds as though you'd have to use lateral ties, which may only be allowed on a 2-curtain reinforced wall such as a 12" wall. Is this correct?


----------



## McEngr (Jan 29, 2012)

As you can see, I'm pretty rough on masonry. I do masonry at work, but it's usually pretty simple stuff.


----------



## Amry69 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's how I read it. Neglect the contribution of the steel unless the longitudinal reinforcing is enclosed in ties.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks amry. I appreciate you and others on this forum.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 31, 2012)

OK... I ran into another Kaplan Structural Engineering Practice problem that uses the reinforcement on the axial compressive capacity of a wall, but the referenced code was before ACI 530-08. I'm hoping someone can find a decent article on the major changes to the MSJC '08 vs the MSJC '05. Thanks.

http://www.eng-tips.....cfm?qid=228815

The above link has some interesting discussions on the use of lateral ties. The "hokie66" engineer states at the close of the thread exactly what I suspected for the compressive capacity of walls - unless you can tie them together with 2 curtains of reinforcement (ie 12" wall or greater), then don't use the axial capacity of the reinforcement at all...

James Amrhein suggests this in his text too...


----------

